# Nording - foxhound



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

My local B&M offers a 5th tin free when you purchase 4 others at the same time. Based on my other picks at the time the owner recommended I try Nording Foxhound and I am glad I did. The tin description states that it is a mild English and it certainly is just that. I've smoked this almost exclusively for the past week in a variety of pipes, lighting methods, drying times, and partners (beer, coffee, water, cola) and each time I've experienced consistent results.

The first thing I notice is the tin aroma. Strong Latakia that smells a lot like bacon. Mmmmm..... The bacon scent was so strong that it made my entire room smell like it while I dried my baccy. While that bacon flavor translates a bit while puffing and retrohaling, it wasn't overwhelming or quite as much as I was hoping for. After the initial "bacon" taste the flavor quickly turns to mild English. Not quite as Latakia heavy as FM ATP or Squadron Leader. Neither of those are overly Latakia-ish though either.

I found no bite in any of the bowls I smoked and didn't detect any nicotine which is ok with me since my body doesn't handle lady N too well. 

My wife liked the smell of the smoke but I smoked each of my bowls outside so I don't know if there is any lingering Latakia smell if I smoked this inside.

I've smoked about 12 bowls so far and for me, right now, this is a solid B+ or 4 out of 5 stars.

I will post a picture of the baccy when I got inside later and get off my iPad.


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

As promised, here is a picture of the tobacco in its mason jar.


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

bo - that Nording is one of my favs. I guess your guru is Mel? Isn't Wengenroth's great? BTW, Erik Nording himself comes thru the US each year, and I had a grand time with him last month at Old Havana Cigars in Dilworthtown.

hp
les


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

I've come _this_ close to picking up a Nording tin or two to try. Since I smoke Bjarnes pretty much exclusively, it would just plain make sense.

Serendipity and all that.


----------

